# Heresy's Monthly Sprue Drive - June '13 - High Elves and Eldar



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

​
Hello Heretics! 

In case you are new to the site or old age has addled your mind, this is a reminder about the Sprue Database resource found only on Heresy Online!

In June 2011, the Sprue Database was added to the website thanks to a lot of time and effort from Jezlad and Viscount Vash (as well as a few others such as Cypher871 and Wolf_Lord_Skoll). Since then, thousands of submissions from members have been added to the database and, thanks to a handful of people, we now have quite a large number of sprue photographs building up.

However, there is a long way to go until we have a complete collection, especially with the continual release of new models from Games Workshop, Privateer Press, Infinity, and others. But we can not achieve anything near a full Sprue Database without the help of you, the members of Heresy Online.

This is the next installment of our monthly campaign to completely fill up the different armies in the Warhammer universe. The goal is, by the end of the month, to have a sprue uploaded for every model currently available. The only way we can do this is with the help of the many Heretics who either buy new sprues or have complete, unprimed sprues lying about.

We will start this out rather slowly and simply, moving on with some of the newer releases since you all are more likely to have those models still on the sprues. Depending on the response we get, we may expand this to 1 WH40K army and 1 WHF army a month (or other systems, depending on interest). This way, we can crank through and complete this great resource for you all.

The focus area for the next month will be:

Eldar and High Elves

This drive is for ALL Eldar and High Elf models, old and new (as long as they are not currently on the database). 

The list of what we need is below:
*Vampire Counts*
*Lords and Heroes*

High Elf Lord on Dragon
Flamespyre Phoenix
Tyrion
Teclis
Eltharion on Stormwing
Alith Anar, the Shadow King
Alarielle the Radiant
Loremaster of Hoeth
High Elf Prince and Noble
High Elf Mage
High Elf Prince Imrik, Dragonlord
Prince Althran
Lothern Skycutter
Korhil
Caradryan
Handmaiden of the Everqueen
High Elf Hero with Sword and Shield
High Elf Hero with Axe
High Elf Hero with Longbow
High Elf Noble with Longbow and Sword
High Elf Mage on Elemental Base
*Core*

High Elf Archers
High Elf Lothern Sea Guard
High Elf Silver Helms
High Elf Ellyrian Reaver Command
High Elf Ellyrian Reaver
*Special*

Lothern Skycutter
Shadow Warriors / Sisters of Avelorn
High Elf Phoenix Guard
High Elf White Lions of Chrace
High Elf Chariot
High Elf Sword Masters of Hoeth
High Elf Sword Masters of Hoeth Command
*Rare*

Flamespyre Phoenix
Shadow Warriors / Sisters of Avelorn
High Elf Repeater Bolt Thrower
High Elf Great Eagle
*Other/Bits*

High Elf Lothern Sea Guard Shields
Chracian Shields Upgrade Pack
High Elf Silver Helm Shields
High Elf Shields

*Eldar*
*HQ*

The Avatar of Khaine
Eldrad Ulthran
Prince Yriel
Illic Nightspear
Phoenix Lord Asurmen
Phoenix Lord Jain Zar, The Storm of Silence
Phoenix Lord Karandras
Phoenix Lord Fuegan, The Burning Lance
Phoenix Lord Baharroth, The Cry of the Wind
Phoenix Lord Maugan Ra
Farseer
Eldar Farseer and Warlocks
Eldar Farseer with Singing Spear
Eldar Farseer with Spear and Skuriken Pistol
Eldar Farseer with Staff
Eldar Warlock with Singing Spear
Eldar Warlock with Witch Blade
Eldar Warlock with Witch Blade and Skuriken Pistol
Spiritseer
Autarch on Jetbike Upgrade Pack
Eldar Autarch with Power Weapon
Eldar Autarch with Fusion Gun
*Elites*

Wraithguard/Wraithblades
Eldar Fire Dragons
Eldar Striking Scorpions
Eldar Howling Banshees
Harlequin Troupe
Harlequin Death Jester
Harlequin Shadowseer
*Troops*

Eldar Wave Serpent
Windrider Jetbike Squad
Dire Avengers
Eldar Guardian Squad
Eldar Guardians (4 pack)
Eldar Rangers
Eldar Jetbike
Eldar Ranger Kneeling Observing
*Fast Attack*

Hemlock Wraithfighter/Crimson Hunter
Vyper Squadron
Eldar Warp Spiders
Eldar Swooping Hawks
Eldar Vyper Jetbike
*Heavy Support*

Wraithknight
War Walker/War Walker Squadron
Vaul's Wrath Support Battery / Eldar Support Weapons
Eldar Fire Prism
Eldar Falcon
Eldar Wraithlord
Eldar Dark Reapers
*Other/Bits*

Eldar Storm Guardians Upgrade Pack
Eldar Jetbike Shuriken Cannon Upgrade Pack
Eldar Shining Spear Upgrade Pack
Any and all Forgeworld Models


However, don't let that put you off of submitting any other images! All submissions are welcome as the more we have, the closer we get to achieving the goal... of utter sprue domination! Yes, I'm a nerd, so sue me, you're the one browsing a Wargaming forum :laugh:

And don't forget, the following award is available to those who contribute by submitting a large amount of acceptable submissions:



> _Sigil of the Scarab__
> Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.
> 
> 
> ...


Reputation will also be awarded to contributors (the more pictures you submit, the higher your reward will be). *Please post here when you add photos to the database, this will make it faster to be able to award the users and approve your images!*

*What are we looking for exactly?* The following thread describes how to use the Sprue Database as well as how we would like members to submit their images - Heresy Online Sprue Database.


One last thing to note; if you have any ideas for the database or have found any errors in the database that need correcting, please use this thread to do so - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92886.

Thank you so much to those of you who have been helping us so far and I hope that more members are able to start contributing towards it soon.​


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

More Space Wolves Sprues added... including a few Forge World ones. More to come later this week. :grin:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent many thanks, on my phone atm but when I get in tonight I'll have a look


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you have the wraithknight sprees yet? If not I have them, would have to email them.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Nope don't have those yet.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can you pm me your email on here or Facebook and I will launch you the pics.

Or I can attach them here.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hate to be a git, but would you mind turning off the flash for the photos? >.< I'll PM you my email


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I took those prior to assembly last weekend. If they are not usable I understand. 

Next model I will do at my painting desk.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Three more Space Wolves sets uploaded:

Rune Priest
Rune Priest in Terminator Armour
Wolf Lord on Thunderwolf Mount


----------



## NimbleJack3 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm having issues accessing the Sprue Database. Whenever I try to access http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/sprues/index.php I recieve an error message:



> We're sorry, but the system experienced an unrecoverable error. Please try again later.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

I understand that Boc is currently away but nevertheless I've still continued to upload sprue bits that should hopefully get sorted out when he gets back.

Latest items uploaded are:

*Space Wolves*
Iron Priest (Metal)
Wulfen (Metal)

*Space Marines*
Chief Librarian Tigurius
Centurions

*Grey Knights*
Servitors Set 1
Servitors Set 2

*Necrons*
Destroyer Lord Upgrade Pack
Heavy Destroyer Upgrade Pack
Catacomb Command / Annihilation Barge
Ghost / Doomsday Ark
Night Scythe / Doom Scythe
Triarch Stalker


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Good stuff.

Cheers, Wookie :so_happy:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking at the database it looks like there are no entries for the Eldar flyers (and the Storm Talon SM flyer either)...I have both of those NIB and could get the pics up if they are actually missing and just haven't been updated.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> Looking at the database it looks like there are no entries for the Eldar flyers (and the Storm Talon SM flyer either)...I have both of those NIB and could get the pics up if they are actually missing and just haven't been updated.


Go for it, mate!!! :clapping:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Wookiepelt said:


> I understand that Boc is currently away but nevertheless I've still continued to upload sprue bits that should hopefully get sorted out when he gets back.


There is currently an issue with moving images, which Jez is going to look at when he has time.

People can continue to upload images, so we have them ready for when it is fixed.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> There is currently an issue with moving images, which Jez is going to look at when he has time.
> 
> People can continue to upload images, so we have them ready for when it is fixed.


Understood. More sprue uploads coming your way shortly! :wink:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> Understood. More sprue uploads coming your way shortly! :wink:


:goodpost:


----------

